# where to place diffuser???



## vtchef (Jan 27, 2009)

Does it really matter where in the tank i place the diffuser? should it be near the filter or anything like that.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Well I wouldn't use a diffuser but if you must, I think near the inlet or outlet of your filter would be the best place. Most of the CO2 out of a diffuser just bubble up to the atmosphere; so, the longer you can keep those bubbles under water the less you waste.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

I place mine under a powerhead approximately 4inches above substrate.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

From my experience  LoL!

A good place to place your diffuser is completely opposite from the out flow of your filter. 
This way the flow of water will distribute the mist throughout your tank.

That being said, play around with the placement and study the flow patterns and see what works best for you.

Regards, Orlando


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

orlando said:


> From my experience  LoL!
> 
> A good place to place your diffuser is completely opposite from the out flow of your filter.
> This way the flow of water will distribute the mist throughout your tank.
> ...


Yes sir. That is usually a good target if you have a good clear shot accross the tank. The whole idea is to keep the mist down as much as you can in the water column to allow maximum contact time.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

vtchef sorry to hijack your thread but, I had a question about this as well. I saw dj2606 as well as others on these and other forums say it should be about 4 inches or so off the substrate wouldn't it be better to keep it like 2 inches or just above your lowest growing plants to keep the bubbles in the tank longer. Is there some adverse effects on the tank/ plants caused by being tOo close to the plants? LMK


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

In my opinion, sticky co2 bubbles work great for planted tank's 

Regards, Orlando


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Travis.808 said:


> vtchef sorry to hijack your thread but, I had a question about this as well. I saw dj2606 as well as others on these and other forums say it should be about 4 inches or so off the substrate wouldn't it be better to keep it like 2 inches or just above your lowest growing plants to keep the bubbles in the tank longer. Is there some adverse effects on the tank/ plants caused by being tOo close to the plants? LMK


Interesting, when I had a diffuser I kept it about 4" from the bottom. That was because the tubing came in from the bottom and you needed this much room to get a good bend radius without kinking the tubing. I doubt that there is another reason but I'd be interested to hear about this.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

orlando said:


> In my opinion, sticky co2 bubbles work great for planted tank's
> 
> Regards, Orlando


What are sticky CO2 bubbles?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

ray-the-pilot said:


> What are sticky CO2 bubbles?


 You have not heard yet Ray The Pilot!!  Lol.


----------



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

orlando said:


> You have not heard yet Ray The Pilot!!  Lol.


I haven't either - please enlighten us!


----------

